# Omnitrope gyno? Help



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Ok I'm on my 3rd month of omnitrope and I have developed a hard lump behind my right nipple nothing on my left and not really got any gyno symts started to take tamoxifen 3 days ago 10mcg tabs but does not seam to be working I have been having the odd multipower shake from the gym which has quite a bit of sugary milk so maybe this has caused it but have been taking primal whey isolate for a while just switched to la lactose free always have shakes with water

i was on 1iu every morning and went up to 2 ius 20 days ago was about to start doing 3ius but unsure what to do now should I stop taking the omnitrope?

I also take maximuscle zma at night and cnp creatine tabs 8 a day

any my help or experience would be great i want to do somthing with the growth but was worried about gyno and hair loss


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Nolva at 20 mgs a day should see the lump go again. Might take a little while though.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

but is the growth causing it? should i stop? is the dosage to high?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

If you are only taking Omnitrope GH then the gyno is from prolactin not normal Gyno caused by oestrogen.

Nolvadex will not be any good with it Caber is an option


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> If you are only taking Omnitrope GH then the gyno is from prolactin not normal Gyno caused by oestrogen.
> 
> Nolvadex will not be any good with it Caber is an option


ok has this been caused by the protein shakes? and what is caber? can"t find info on it


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quantum84 said:


> ok has this been caused by the protein shakes? and what is caber? can"t find info on it


WHAT??????

good luck in getting rid of it......


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> WHAT??????
> 
> good luck in getting rid of it......


feel like kissing you after that lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Quantum84 said:


> ok has this been caused by the protein shakes? and what is caber? can"t find info on it


Gyno. 2 Types lets say in lehmans terms.

Estrogen - to battle gyno, nolva

Progresterone -to battle gyno, caber

Pscarb says the GH wont cause estrogen gyno. So it must be the progresterone side of it.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

ok where can i find caber in the uk for sale with out proscription??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Juic3Up said:


> Gyno. 2 Types lets say in lehmans terms.
> 
> Estrogen - to battle gyno, nolva
> 
> ...


yes this is a common side effect of both GH and Peptides for some, i only get gyno from GH if i main line it (don't anymore but have done) this is due to the spike speed of this way of administration.

Clinical grade GHRP-2 will cause this if you are prone and jump straight in at saturation dose.



Quantum84 said:


> ok where can i find caber in the uk for sale with out proscription??


you cannot ask for a source of prescription medicine on the forum.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> yes this is a common side effect of both GH and Peptides for some, i only get gyno from GH if i main line it (don't anymore but have done) this is due to the spike speed of this way of administration.
> 
> Clinical grade GHRP-2 will cause this if you are prone and jump straight in at saturation dose.
> 
> you cannot ask for a source of prescription medicine on the forum.


Jeez..I had no idea about this (mainlining GH) or it causing increased prolactin. Did it take long for it to bring about gyno Paul?


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Cabergoline is that the right name?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Quantum84 said:


> ok has this been caused by the protein shakes? and what is caber? can"t find info on it


Cabergoline...or caber for short.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

also as you say mainlining do you mean with out test?

i was thinking of taking some test prop but worried about all my hair falling out with the production of dht


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Cabergoline...or caber for short.


thanks


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

Quantum84 said:


> also as you say mainlining do you mean with out test?
> 
> i was thinking of taking some test prop but worried about all my hair falling out with the production of dht


No main lining in this instance means administering the GH using an IV injection.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Quantum84 said:


> also as you say mainlining do you mean with out test?
> 
> i was thinking of taking some test prop but worried about all my hair falling out with the production of dht


Nope, something else..you're a few steps away from that yet.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

but i have been doing it subq

also i take mt2 but lately not so much as the winter but i'm reading that people are using that as a prolactin control?? is that right i had the last one about a week ago and the lump came up pretty much a few days after...could this have something to do with this?


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> Nope, something else..you're a few steps away from that yet.


what the mainlining or test prop


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

mixerD1 said:


> Jeez..I had no idea about this (mainlining GH) or it causing increased prolactin. Did it take long for it to bring about gyno Paul?


i have done this only a few times and always with genuine Pharma GH never would do this with any chinese type even though i love genuine Hyge....

if you inject either IM or SubQ then 4iu is pretty much the top dose you can use before a pulse becomes a more bleed type scenario, with IV it can be a dose as high as 20iu.....

i used the IV method for a few reason but the main reason is that i won't give advice on anything i have not done myself


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i have done this only a few times and always with genuine Pharma GH never would do this with any chinese type even though i love genuine Hyge....
> 
> if you inject either IM or SubQ then 4iu is pretty much the top dose you can use before a pulse becomes a more bleed type scenario, with IV it can be a dose as high as 20iu.....
> 
> i used the IV method for a few reason but the main reason is that i won't give advice on anything i have not done myself


Good enough for me, cheers Paul.


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> i have done this only a few times and always with genuine Pharma GH never would do this with any chinese type even though i love genuine Hyge....
> 
> if you inject either IM or SubQ then 4iu is pretty much the top dose you can use before a pulse becomes a more bleed type scenario, with IV it can be a dose as high as 20iu.....
> 
> i used the IV method for a few reason but the main reason is that i won't give advice on anything i have not done myself


ok so 4iu is the max i can inject subq and what do you mean by pulse bleed type?

thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quantum84 said:


> ok so 4iu is the max i can inject subq and what do you mean by pulse bleed type?
> 
> thanks


no i never said that 4iu is the max you can jab i said up to 4iu is the max (approx) that will cause a pulse of GH higher than this creates a bleed type scenario.

a pulse of GH gives a release/spike and drop of GH over approx a 3hr period

a bleed type scenario is when the release/spike and drop is 3-4hrs and above (example 7.5iu of pharma GH gives a 12hr bleed

if you are injecting every day the bleed is not what you want, if it is less often like EOD it is acceptable but overall there are many reasons why you would benefit from pulse over a bleed type scenario....


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

ok i see thankyou for the info

so i jab every day so the max is 4ius for me and i would need to train within that 3hour period

as for the lump will it just keep coming back do i need to take caber forever can i do anything about it??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quantum84 said:


> ok i see thankyou for the info
> 
> so i jab every day so the max is 4ius for me and i would need to train within that 3hour period
> 
> as for the lump will it just keep coming back do i need to take caber forever can i do anything about it??


sorry where are you getting that you need to train within that 3hr period?

you are vulnerable to prolactin gyno if you are getting it from 4iu of gh per day so this would be an issue i would assume as long as you use GH.....

one this i have now realised i am assuming from your original question about a lump with GH that it is prolactin gyno but i seem to remember you say you are on test as well if this is true then it could be normal gyno


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

No i'm on just omnitrope was thinking of taking test to stop this if possible

And I'm only taking 2ius ED

so if I want it to stop I need to come off growth?

How have I been ok for nearly 2 months with no lumps?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Quantum84 said:


> No i'm on just omnitrope was thinking of taking test to stop this if possible
> 
> And I'm only taking 2ius ED
> 
> ...


just because you have not had it for 2 months does not mean you cannot get it......if you want to get rid of it then either stop the GH or use Caber


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Is there any bad sides with Cabergoline


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Pscarb said:


> just because you have not had it for 2 months does not mean you cannot get it......if you want to get rid of it then either stop the GH or use Caber


How much caber is needed per day mate? And do you stop when the gyno goes or carry on an till you stop taking the GH?


----------



## Quantum84 (Oct 18, 2013)

Just an update I have been taking the tamoxifen 10mcg 1 morning and 1 at night and the lump has gone right down

Wanted to ask what is the best way to take the growth

2ius in the morning and 2ius at night or

4ius in the morning??


----------

